# Drilling addt'l holes into Holey Rock



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it possible to drill additional holes into holey rock? I have a big piece of holey rock that is 24"L X 16"W X 2"Deep . It's flat on one side and contoured on the other. I currently use it as a "background rock". I'd like to add some 1.5" holes to it since it only has one right now.

Can I use a carbide hole drill to make the additional holes or is it too difficult?


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

yes you can... I asked the same question several months ago. I was told just to wear a mask because the dust may be harmful. Also, use a sanding stone bit on the edges to make them dull.


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

I was able to make caves and tunnels in the limestone I have. I drew the pattern I wanted with pencil onto the rock then used a 1/4" mason bit and drilled holes 1/4"-3/8" apart and tilted the drill back and forth to elongate the holes and when lucky connected some of them, then I took a chisel and hammer and connected the remaining holes (take your time) don't try to take too much at once. For the caves I did the same routine but put tape on the bit to use as a visual stop for depth but drilled multiple holes to make it easier to connect, again don't try to remove too much at a time or you risk cracking the rock, you can smooth things out once most of the meaty part is gone. As Dook mentioned, wear a dust mask and safety glasses when drilling because it creates some good bursts of dust, not sure if it's bad for you but it takes awful. Good luck and take your time.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not too much worry about the dust as it is only limestone. Not really good for you to breathe too much but not on any hazards list I've seen. Limestone is one of the more common rock to use for rural roads and it does fog when trucks go by. Something that may help is your choice of where to drill. If there is a small hole, it is easier to make it into a big hole as the water will often have gone through at the weakest spot in the rock. If you have a tile saw with a diamond blade or a Skilsaw that you can fit an abrasive blade you may find it really nice to flatten the bottom side so it doesn't have to lean on walls, etc. You will find limestone works about as easy as anything. Much softer than granite or marble.


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

PfunMo, Those particular limestone rocks are actually from your neck of the woods out in marble falls area, my brother in laws work with this stuff for a living in the Fredericksberg area and they do as you mention and cut it with Skilsaws to square it up for use.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try to give this a try using this . . .

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/sto ... key=Search


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck and have some fun with it  I would be interested to know how that hole saw works out, how fast the limestone breaks down the carbide grit on the tips or if it works like a champ.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll definitely update you guys. It worked great with slate, but slate is softer.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I think that is designed more for cutting into tile,etc. so it may wear pretty fast. One way to save it might be to use a cheaper regular carbide bit to make a circle of holes and then cut the rest out with the hole saw. Just guessing on that . Please do let us know as there seems to be much more cheap sub-par holey to be had than the truley large hole variety. I have found a bunch of limestone against the back fence here but nothing that has excited me. I'm on the flat East side of the Balcones faultline so would need to go to the West end to look. Meanwhile I have all the Missouri limestone that I brought with me when I moved. The fish don't seem to care. :thumb:


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> I think that is designed more for cutting into tile,etc. so it may wear pretty fast. One way to save it might be to use a cheaper regular carbide bit to make a circle of holes and then cut the rest out with the hole saw. Just guessing on that . Please do let us know as there seems to be much more cheap sub-par holey to be had than the truley large hole variety. I have found a bunch of limestone against the back fence here but nothing that has excited me. I'm on the flat East side of the Balcones faultline so would need to go to the West end to look. Meanwhile I have all the Missouri limestone that I brought with me when I moved. The fish don't seem to care. :thumb:


Dude go to dripping springs along fitzhugh road there all over the road sticking out.If those don't cut it out for you Pm me :wink: 
I work for a freight delivery company and my route is the hill country.I been delivering there for 14 years.....I know where all the texas holey rocks :dancing: and texas holey boulders  are at...... Spicewood, dripping springs,wimberly,driftwood,llano,round mountain,willow,johnson,burnet,marble falls,lago vista, those are just a few places to look :dancing: .....its the location in those places where the tricky part is :wink: And thats where my exp kicks in :thumb: (Ill make your Texas holey rock fantasies come true  )


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Hloey rock is one of those things that I have read more about than I have spent time looking for in any real way. I do look when I'm out and about getting aquainted with the area. I found some hiking but not worth the carry back to the car. PM me if you have some fav spots down by Wimberly. I have a weekend at a cabin on a river down there next week. I quess I'm waiting for it to jump up and bite me? What I wonder is if it so easy to find, why are the prices so high in the stores? Is it just a matter of people thinking it too much work to clean or am I missing something? At some point I will get out to Dripping Springs and take a look round. I know a lady (kinda) in NC that would kill for some.


----------

